

We F'd Up: We got the VB6 Open Source Story Completely Wrong - msredmond

I wanted to post here and apologize to everyone that saw the earlier story that we posted confirming the Microsoft open sourcing VB 6 rumor. We got it completely wrong.<p>We thought we had the story and we didn't. No excuses. We got it wrong. We do sincerely apologize for this.
======
Zev
Someone from the magazine messaged me on Twitter after I had tweeted about the
story, to make sure I didn't have the wrong impression. I wish other sites
cared about setting the record straight as much as as you guys seem to.

------
wvenable
Just remember that extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.

